# Wireless Printing (from Mac to printer connected directly to Windows PC)



## charlottecat (Jun 2, 2011)

I have an issue that I have not yet been able to solve. I have two computers- one, which I use primarily- is a MacBook Pro (10.6.7 if that changes anything). It is not connected to a printer. It is, however, connected wirelessly to my other computer- a Windows XP PC. This PC is connected directly to a printer- an HP Officejet 5610 All-in-One. Before I got my MacBook, I used the PC exclusively. Thus I have my printer connected to it, and printing from the PC works just fine. However, when I got my laptop, I wanted to be able to print wirelessly to that printer from the Mac. So on my mac, I now have the printer connected to the PC set as my default printer. Here, however, is the issue: I try to print and more than half of the time, it just does not work. So I've taken to sending all the documents I wish to print to the PC, but I'm getting sick of this because it takes extra time. I was wondering if anyone could help me to get this to work so that I can print to the printer from my Mac. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The Windows PC must have passwords on every account, even the guest account if it's on. The best thing is to create an account just for printing. When you turn printer sharing on in Windows, select the account you just set up as allowed to use it. Then when you set the printer up on the Mac, select the printer and it'll ask for login, use the account you made, and have it remember the password. Now it should work.


----------

